# The Battle for Ramsbottom



## -Oy- (May 29, 2018)

From a 1940s event at the weekend...

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## happytime (Jun 17, 2018)

You are quite the photographer .....any pix's of Nam ....or did you serve


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 19, 2018)

No Nam - this was just a reenactment at a 1940s event.

Just a plain old civilian - from England.


----------

